# TBH maker in PA? NJ? DE?



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

Picking up two bee packages on Saturday. One of them was supposed to be installed in a TBH that was supposed to come weeks ago. Manufacturer just refunded our $ as they had a fire and can't make the hive. Ok. Plan B: anyone know of a TBH maker in PA? We are also near NJ, DE in the Philly area. I know, I know, we could make our own. But we can't -- I'll just leave it at that.

Thanks!


----------



## blaineiac (Jan 10, 2010)

I haven't looked there in a while; but I think anarchyaparies.com has them in NY.


----------



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

http://anarchyapiaries.org/

Wow. It's like the Dr. Bronner of the bee world!


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

I called you yesterday to pass along some information. Left a message but no return call.

Call 1-814-585-4699 and ask about TBHs.

Good luck.


----------

